# Mazuri omnivore diet for skunks



## yugimon121 (Oct 4, 2009)

just a curious question, would this work for skunks?
Mazuri® Omnivore-Zoo Feed "A" (40 lb) - 5635
it says on this site it is suitable for skunks
http://www.ehow.com/way_5615664_mazuri-omnivore-diet.html
i wouldnt use it as a complete diet, i would feed it with some veg and fruit, with occasional meat.
anyone tried it with skunks?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you actually get it in the UK or would you have to import it?

One thing I am never certain about is having 1 feed type suitable for such a wide variety of animals.........surely it could not provide the right balance for each individual species?

I dare say this feed would be OK as part of the diet but at the same time you can provide a similar nutritional feed by using Vita Skunk which is species specific & probably more effective when used with a balanced fresh diet?


----------

